# No audio after swapping radios. How do I access self diagnostic mode?



## Mhardgrove (Oct 27, 2013)

Hey all,

I bought a radio from a 2010 Sentra, Rockford Fosgate PY04F (part 28185 zt50c) and installed into my 09 Versa. It hooked right up and displays stations, reads cds, but no sound. I unhooked it twice to ensure all my wires were hooked up correctly, but not a peep of sound! My Versa is bare bones, just the power/speak wire lead and the lead for the antenna. Both hooked up just fine. Re installed the old factory head unit and the sound plays, so I didn't screw up anything in the install (unhooked the battery so I didn't short it on my end)

I see that other units have access to a self diagnostic mode. I know this head unit came with an amp, I wonder if there is a way to see if the audio out is going to the amp rather than the factory wiring? I googled and cant find much information about this unit except for people posting videos on youtube blasting sound or the Sentra manual that explains where your volume button is!


----------

